# Smoking Pistachio's for ice cream



## donr (May 3, 2012)

I want to smoke some Pistachio's to make Smoked Pistachio Ice Cream.  As I have never smoked nuts before, what are your wood recommendations for this?  I was thinking about Cherry, something to give it a light, sweet smoke flavor.

To roast raw Pistachio's, I have found that 250°F for 1-1/2 to 2 hours seems to be the norm.  I figured I would put them in the smoker instead of the oven.

I will be sure to make two batches of iced cream, one roasted, one smoked.

Thanks

Don


----------



## alelover (May 3, 2012)

apple or peach I think might be good. Smoked Pistachios Ice Cream sounds awesome.


----------



## donr (May 3, 2012)

I hope it turns out alright.  I've never smoked nuts or made ice cream before.  Kind of a crap shoot all around.


----------

